# Anyone heard of Nishinski bikes?



## CJ4U2NV (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm looking to purchase a decent bike for a change instead of a big box brand. I came across a local shop that has a Nishinski Sport road bike that is just my size. He said it is about 7 years old, but has never been assembled and because it's a large frame he never sold it. I'm a tall guy so it will likely fit me.

He said he'd sell it for $200. I have no idea what components are on it, it's just what came with the bike. I do know it's a steel frame which I prefer.

Anyone ever heard of Nishinski? Google tells me they're big in Europe but not in the states due to the currency exchange rate. But I cannot find anything about quality of the product. If it fits me (once he assembles it) and rides good, I'm buying it if I can't find anything negative about it.

TIA


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Are you sure it isn't a Nishiki?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I've owned two Nishiki bikes, the "Competition" and the "International" models. I purchased both new back in the very early 70's. The "International" in particular was a great bike. Never liked the "Competition" model as much as it was a bit too nervous in the front end (of course it was a full race bike). They were relatively esteemed bikes back then but like some other brands, tended to decline over the years (imho). I think the "Sport" was one of the later models and fairly successful, and very likely a decent bike. However, I would not buy it. I think its probably over 7 years old and, given the type drive train and wheels it will probably spell on going maintenance and replacing this, that & the other. Start having clicking sounds and suddenly you find out the bottom bracket is no good and today's parts don't fit it, etc. 

In my opinion, you're better off to get a newer and modern bike. By modern, I mean the current rear spacing, BB, etc. Don't write off the big brands because your best deals will usually be found here. On a budget, look at Bikes Direct. Cheap, Asian made, but they are modern and reported issues are few. Other options are lower end big brand models like the Specialized Allez. These are often discounted and, in the case of the Allez Comp mid-compact offers the E5 aluminum frame. You get a bike that is using modern components, top shelf frame and warranty. No brainer in my opinion. Don't have the money quite yet....then save.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

The newer Nishiki's are not the same as they were originally back in the 70's and 80's when they were actually decent bikes especially mid level on up even though they were still just a decal and not a real bicycle manufacturing company. The more modern version are just cheaply made bikes that I would avoid.

However you're not going to find a nice bike at Bikes Direct, or anywhere else, for $200 new, for that you might as well get the Nishiki! That Nishiki only cost $300 new 7 years ago, so $200 is a bit high in my book, maybe $100 would be more correct.

Better yet just keep your eyes open on CL for a decent used bike in your price range and come back here and post a new thread if you need to know more about it before you buy.


----------

